# Model 3 meetup Ann Arbor, MI Supercharger 1/27 9:00am-12noon



## Outdoors (Dec 25, 2017)

..


----------



## AnvRed (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm interested. How to PM you?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AnvRed said:


> I'm interested. How to PM you?


Click on @Outdoors 's name and then on 'Start a conversation'. Give it a title and type along! Finally, just save! 

Welcome to both, by the way! Have a great Meetup !


----------



## AnvRed (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks @Michael Russo


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AnvRed said:


> Thanks @Michael Russo


My pleasure!


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2017)

Curious if this is still happening? Saturday looks to be a nice warmer day in Mi!


----------



## AnvRed (Jan 19, 2018)

@Outdoors May I know the exact timing you'd there in AA? I just want a confirmation from you sir, so that we'll be waiting for you and meet you there.


----------



## AnvRed (Jan 19, 2018)

Outdoors said:


> I will be there 9am-12noon. Model 3 told me he will be there as well.


Haha, I'll be there too. Thanks


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2017)

Really looking forward to tommorrow. My son has Hockey in Troy until 9:30. We will be heading to A2 after that.


----------



## Corey (May 25, 2017)

@Outdoors Huge thanks to Mark for letting us check out his beautiful model 3. I don't think I have been more excited about another purchase in my life. It's everything I thought it would be.... and I didn't even drive it! My son is hooked as well (I may have brainwashed him a little)


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

Corey said:


> @Outdoors Huge thanks to Mark for letting us check out his beautiful model 3.


Agree, Mark was very generous with his car.


----------



## michiganM3 (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you Mark for letting us see your car!


----------



## AnvRed (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot Mark @Outdoors for this awesome opportunity.


----------

